
Covid-19 stats for The US and Canada - qkhhly
https://coronavirus.1point3acres.com/en
======
invisiblerobot
Canada has 1/2 the cases and 1/4 the deaths per capita. What is the
difference?

~~~
brailsafe
I'm not sure to what extent things are shutdown in the states, but all of our
major cities are more or less locked down. Vancouver is imposing big fines on
social distancing and already didn't have a great nightlife to begin with. We
also have less cities close together.

~~~
def8cefe
They're not 'locked down' in the NY sense, freedom of movement is not
restricted, although business closures have occurred to various degrees
depending on the province and freedom of assembly is restricted also.

I drive a taxi in the GTA. Was driving an essential worker home to Toronto
last night and there were still lots of people on the streets, although not as
many as before obviously.

I recall Vancouver having great nightlife when I was there a few years ago. I
hope it returns soon (after this). :)

